# Sigelei 50w v2



## Daniel (27/12/14)

http://www.sigelei.com/goods.php?id=616

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Daniel said:


> http://www.sigelei.com/goods.php?id=616



Whyyyyyyyyyy?  So...pretty....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

I am not buying more mods

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

But then again this one is good looking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

I've given up hope over ever buying anything else that is not vape gear...maybe some food, but that's about it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

Nope I am working on my wishlist. whatever makes it on there will stay on there, and not buying anything that is not on the list.







For now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

